# Earth Battery Do They Work?



## chrisl (Jan 20, 2006)

Does any of you have any experience with earth batteries? From what I've gathered on the web there needs to be a lot of moisture in the soil. What if a person set up a earth battery in his septic leach field? Any ideas of how much power and how many rods it would take to be worth while?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm not on the ecology bandwagon, as you might surmise from other posts I've made, but there is no way I would make one of these even if it worked better than advertised. The anode and cathode will degrade and poison the soil and groundwater. To me, these things approach the height of irresponsibility.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Yes they will work . . . 

BUT

More as an experiment that any thing else. . . . .
The amount of * power* you will get is pretty darn small . . . .


----------



## cmcon=7 (Mar 7, 2010)

also if you want to hook them in series for more voltage you will need more earths


----------

